
How Paranoid Should You Be?  - yiedyie
http://www.randomhouse.ca/hazlitt/feature/how-paranoid-should-you-be
======
softatlas
So if a group of kids leverage Twitter to play 140-char D&D for a summer, is
that a botnet? How paranoid should data analysts be?

Another spin on Cartesian Doubt — run it through a Hume machine: there's no
fact in our mental histories that shows that we are not dreaming.

~~~
yiedyie
We with computer science background tend to put this claims to the margins due
to the strict nature of the systems we work with.

But we forget how many correction steps those systems have to prune and filter
anomalies:

\- the voltage threshold for digital signal; \- correction bits. \- checksum;
\- hashes \- rings \- keepalive signals \- etc

